# Oris Divers Sixty-Five 36mm thoughts?



## Canwatch

Hi everyone, hoping I can get some thoughts and possibly some photos of the 36mm Oris Sixty-Five. 

I am considering the reference 01 733 7747 4354-07 8 17 18. Black with the bronze edge on the bezel with a bracelet. 

Unfortunately I only have one Oris AD close by (in a small jewelry store) so their stock isn’t very much. But to my surprise I saw they had a 40mm green in the window so I decided to try it on. I think the 40mm is pushing the limits of my wrist size. 

Does anyone have a 36mm Sixty-Five and willing to share their experience? I am hesitant on the lug size at 17mm, as it may look weird on a nato, and would have to squish a 18mm leather straps onto it. Also 17mm bracelet to me seems really thin. 

Not looking at buying right now. Heading to the USA over Easter and am considering getting a watch if I can find one I love in Duty Free. This watch just seems to be a decent value for money, and looks spectacular!

I currently have a Rolex OP36 and I have come to love and appreciate the size as my everyday. I had a Tudor BB ETA red and found it so large I sold it. So the 36mm of the Sixty-five seems really appealing. 


Thanks!


----------



## sticky

I’ve got the 40mm green and love it but I can see why you are interested in the 36mm and why you’re a little unsure of it. If you’re travelling then see if you can try on on to gain a better idea how it looks on your wrist.


----------



## mercurynfo

sticky said:


> I've got the 40mm green and love it but I can see why you are interested in the 36mm and why you're a little unsure of it. If you're travelling then see if you can try on on to gain a better idea how it looks on your wrist.


...would you mind posting a shot of you green Divers 65...in the market and would love to see a good shot of a 40mm in green shot in daylight especially if on a leather strap. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caso

I have the 40mm Deauville blue, which I adore. I love the original vintage dial, unchanged from the ‘65 version. I only wish it were available in a 36mm size!! The trend is definitely towards smaller watches again, so maybe there’s hope for me. But either way, this case design, the specs, the perfect vintage vibe, makes the 65 a modern classic, and I think the 36mm is the perfect size to pack this punch!


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## thedudez

i have a 6 3/4 inch wrist and hesitated a bit between the 65 and the big crown pointer date. finally opted for latter one in 36mm bronze. fits like a charm.

i was worried about the 17mm strap too before getting it but still looks perfectly fine in the end.
finding a nato strap is a challenge though


----------



## carlhaluss

I think the 40mm looks great in that pic! I love the smaller watches myself, had a Rolex Explorer 1 36mm, and a couple of OP34, which I thought fit really well. And I love watches of all sizes. I have a Divers 65 40mm, and think it's the best size. For some reason, when I tried on a couple of ORIS 36mm models they just didn't work, and could never figure out why, maybe the straps taper too much? Just my thoughts, though, for a guy who has a 7.25in wrist. But looking at the photo, I would say stick with 40mm.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## hyjadenlee

If you are someone who likes to swap the strap frequently, 17mm lug width might feel a bit inconvenient for you. If not, it does wear very nicely on a slimmer wrist. I used to have an OP36 and tried on the 36mm diver 65 at a boutique before and it felt so good!


----------



## freshweasley76

I think you can wear the 40mm. These pics always make the watch seem bigger than it really is. I bet in real life it looks great.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PSD Operator

Reviving this thread a few months later, any decision yet? I am trying to decide between a Divers Sixty-five and a Sinn 556 A as my next watch. I'm looking for a dressy sports watch as I recently got rid of my Tudor Black Bay 36 (huge regret, but that's another story).

I heard the Sinn scratches easily and think that the Oris may be similar, but it's hard to tell how it was finished. My BB easily got rid of scratches with a scotch brite pad.

John


----------



## ocracat

I've never seen one in person, but I'll add my two cents. In my experience smaller divers look and wear a lot smaller than smaller watches of other types. My GF has the 38 mm SKX, and though I don't have big wrists (~6.75 in.), I find that the 42.5 mm Seikos (SKX, Mini Turtle) wear much better on me. Hers just looks undersized on me, especially when you step a few feet away. This leads me to think that the 36 mm Divers 65 would wear TINY. And when I talked to an Oris AD recently, he told me that he didn't even stock them because they just seemed too small for many folks to be interested in these days. 

OP, I'd say--since you seem willing to buy Rolex and Tudor--you should try a Black Bay 58. It wore smaller than the 40 mm Divers 65, and it is a way better watch, with a similar 60s aesthetic.


----------



## wildberry

ocracat said:


> In my experience smaller divers look and wear a lot smaller than smaller watches of other types.


Agreed, the dive bezel shrinks the dial and gives it a smaller feel compared to dress watches that is basically all dial. I'm also interested in the 36mm size and wish the green dial came in this size, but the bronze bezel with the black dial looks really cool. I have a 6.75" and have the Christiopher Ward Trident Mk2.5 in 38mm and always wished it was a tad smaller or lighter with the bracelet, this Oris in 36mm looks to be the perfect sweet spot for me. OP if you did end up getting it I would love to see a wrist shot. Similar 40mm watches looked the same on my wrist compared to your shots, where the lugs are slightly overhanging my wrist. Understandably the pictures do make the watches wear bigger.


----------



## damitay

Here's mine on my 6.5" wrist. It's definitely one of my favorites. Generally, I like smaller watches--40mm is the top end, but I do enjoy my SKX.


----------



## AndWag

I don't own the 36mm Diver 65, but for people with smaller wrists who are on the fence about the 36mm or the 40mm, I don't blame you. Oris left a really large gap between those sizes instead of opting for a sweet-spot around 38mm-39mm, directly between the 42mm and 36mm sizes. I own the 40mm along with a 6.5 inch wrist and the 40 feels slightly too large on me (see pic). When you couple the narrow bezel/wide dial with the fact that, in many D65 models, the bezel and dial don't contrast each other much, the 40mm can wear like a 41-42mm. From photos I've seen online, these same factors could help the 36mm appear bigger than expected, especially if paired with the steel bracelet. I've found wearing a steel bracelet on my 36mm Marathon GSAR adds a bit of heft and increases the wrist-presence, but it's hard to know if that will help here. Anyone have shots of the 36mm on a bracelet?


----------



## wildberry

AndWag, the 40mm looks great on your wrist in the rubber strap. I've tried 39-40mm divers in the past and have decided that it's just not for me. After a while your eyes and wrists do get used to the larger size, but when I strap a similar 36-37mm watch, I'm always happier and it fits more comfortably. Another thing that I think I will like even more is that the bracelet on the 36 tapers quiet a bit to the clasp, which I think makes it even lighter and maybe even more comfortable in the long haul.


----------



## Feline Flieger

Here are pictures of the 36mm and the 40mm on my 6 3/8 inch wrist.

When I tried on the 36mm, I immediately thought it looked small, but I had been trying on Grand Seikos before I tried on the Oris. Those GS's were beautiful, but they sure are chunky.

Anyway, after the Oris settled in, I thought it was a good size for my wrist. The white date window at the 3 kills it for me though.

The 40mm was too big. It looks comical in this pic, but I took that photo too close to my wrist. But believer me, it's too big. It's a beautiful watch though. The dial is more dark navy blue than black. With the bronze, it looks spectacular.

Since then, I've acquired a BB36 and a Clean Ocean (39.5 mm). I really like the size of the BB36. I like the Clean Ocean, too, but sometimes I think it is a touch too large. Those thoughts pass quickly though. I got the watch for summertime, so it's okay if it's a little large.

Enough rambling....here are the Oris 36mm and 40mm.


----------



## tmvu13

Feline Flieger said:


> Here are pictures of the 36mm and the 40mm on my 6 3/8 inch wrist.
> 
> When I tried on the 36mm, I immediately thought it looked small, but I had been trying on Grand Seikos before I tried on the Oris. Those GS's were beautiful, but they sure are chunky.
> 
> Anyway, after the Oris settled in, I thought it was a good size for my wrist. The white date window at the 3 kills it for me though.
> 
> The 40mm was too big. It looks comical in this pic, but I took that photo too close to my wrist. But believer me, it's too big. It's a beautiful watch though. The dial is more dark navy blue than black. With the bronze, it looks spectacular.
> 
> Since then, I've acquired a BB36 and a Clean Ocean (39.5 mm). I really like the size of the BB36. I like the Clean Ocean, too, but sometimes I think it is a touch too large. Those thoughts pass quickly though. I got the watch for summertime, so it's okay if it's a little large.
> 
> Enough rambling....here are the Oris 36mm and 40mm.


I think the straight lugs make it a bit difficult to wear, for us smaller wristed guys. 48 mm lug to lug isn't huge, but the lugs seem straight and long. I have the same wrist size as you, flatter on the top, and I wear a 43.5 mm Aquis GMT. It's a bigger watch for sure, but the lugs are stubby and curved, so the watch actually sits on my wrist pretty well and don't overhang the sides. I haven't tried a 40 mm Divers yet, but I'm guessing I'll have a difficult time wearing it.


----------



## wildberry

Feline Flieger said:


> Here are pictures of the 36mm and the 40mm on my 6 3/8 inch wrist.
> 
> When I tried on the 36mm, I immediately thought it looked small, but I had been trying on Grand Seikos before I tried on the Oris. Those GS's were beautiful, but they sure are chunky.
> 
> Anyway, after the Oris settled in, I thought it was a good size for my wrist. The white date window at the 3 kills it for me though.


I never get why the grand seikos are so huge, for such classical watches and understated designs that focuses on micro details, the Snowflake is 41mm x12.5mm thick, which is insanely big in my mind for a 'dress watch' or even dress sports watch.

I agree on the 36mm the white date window, I wonder why they went this direction but reverted to the black date window on the 40mm, it just blends in way better on the blackish/navy dial. Thanks for sharing the pictures!


----------



## AndWag

tmvu13 said:


> I think the straight lugs make it a bit difficult to wear, for us smaller wristed guys. 48 mm lug to lug isn't huge, but the lugs seem straight and long. I have the same wrist size as you, flatter on the top, and I wear a 43.5 mm Aquis GMT. It's a bigger watch for sure, but the lugs are stubby and curved, so the watch actually sits on my wrist pretty well and don't overhang the sides. I haven't tried a 40 mm Divers yet, but I'm guessing I'll have a difficult time wearing it.


In my opinion, if you're around 6.5" you can probably wear the 40mm, but barely. The key is to have a flatter wrist. My wrist is about 54mm across and I can barely pull it off, as you can see in my last post on this thread. This is the largest-wearing 40mm I've ever tried on, and I agree, those flat lugs don't help. The only reason I'm testing the limits of my wrist with the 40 is the symmetry of the dial with the date at the 6 looks better to me.


----------



## recapt

For context, I have 6.25" wrists and the 40mm is hands down my favorite watch. I personally think it wears great on my small wrists. And the bracelet is fantastic.


----------



## tmvu13

recapt said:


> For context, I have 6.25" wrists and the 40mm is hands down my favorite watch. I personally think it wears great on my small wrists. And the bracelet is fantastic.
> 
> *picture snip!*


That looks good. Thanks for sharing the pics. The endlinks look good, just merges so nicely into the case. I wish they would come out with a GMT version of the Divers 65!


----------



## wildberry

Here's pictures of the 36mm on bracelet on my 6.5" -6.75" (when hot) wrist. Because of the odd lug size of 17mm and tapering to 14mm at the clasp, it's very lightweight and so far I'm enjoying how it wears on my wrist. Your eyes will adjust to whatever size you get accustomed to. 39-40mm was just too big for me, though I thought it looked good at the time, as soon as I tried out smaller watches I knew this was the sweet spot for me. Hopefully the 36mm on bracelet gives others a better idea. I don't plan on taking it off the bracelet anytime soon!


----------



## AndWag

Thanks for posting those pics. I have to say this thread has me second-guessing my choice of the 40mm on my 6.5" wrist! The size really cements the vintage aesthetic and makes the watch a bit more understated, in my opinion. You mentioned the feel of the bracelet on wrist, but what about the look of it? Are there moments when you think it's too thin, or did you take to it right away? FWIW, I don't think it looks too thin in the photos, but I'm curious about your subjective experience.


----------



## quigonjim

Here’s a shot of my 36mm on my 6.25” wrist. I ordered on the bracelet for resale value (just in case), which is wearable but a little thin. I normally wear mine on a Haveston 18mm nato and I’m using replacement 17mm pins. My favorite watch!


----------



## wildberry

AndWag said:


> Thanks for posting those pics. I have to say this thread has me second-guessing my choice of the 40mm on my 6.5" wrist! The size really cements the vintage aesthetic and makes the watch a bit more understated, in my opinion. You mentioned the feel of the bracelet on wrist, but what about the look of it? Are there moments when you think it's too thin, or did you take to it right away? FWIW, I don't think it looks too thin in the photos, but I'm curious about your subjective experience.


If you like more of the vintage aesthetic and the understated look, I definitely recommend the 36mm over the 40mm. The look is a mixed bag, I don't think it's thin so much as it's narrow, it's a 17mm at the lugs that tapers down to about 14mm, which is very narrow by any standards. This may very well be what they used to be back in the 1960s but in 2020 it takes getting used to. If I could have my way, I would opt for 18mm at the lugs and a smaller taper to 16mm. With that said, the bracelet (which is still thinner by other divers you're used to) is lighter than my other watches on bracelet. The issue with 'modern' watches with sturdy bracelet is that though they look great and will likely outlast us, you have to wear it on your wrist at the end of the day and I prefer ones that sort of disappear over time. You do get used to the weight over time, but so far I have no intention of taking this Oris off of the bracelet.

I do love myself some NATO straps and it's my strap of choice on my other dive watches. I just don't always care for the added height a nato or even zulu adds to the watch. I think for an Go Anywhere, Do Anything (GADA) watch, this Oris on the bracelet, esp with the bronze bezel, is timeless. I've worn it on/off the last 2 weeks with various outfits and not once has it looked out of place yet. Here's another shot.


----------

